# DUBAI | BLVD Heights | 200m+ | 53 fl | 150m+ | 46 fl | T/O



## DubaiM (Nov 10, 2013)

BLVD Heights

Scheduled Completion: June 2018

Quarter 4, 2015 status: The development is at the detailed design phase with demolition of the existing site facilities ongoing.

Floors: 50


_BLVD Heights celebrates a stylish live, work and thrive residential choice in Downtown Dubai, described as ‘The Centre of Now.’

Modelled on New York and Chicago skyscrapers, the 50-storey state-of-the art tower is strategically located on Mohammed bin Rashid Boulevard, the glorious thoroughfare that winds through Downtown Dubai. A landscaped retail podium is the highlight of the new project.

The development is designed to take full advantage of the vibrant city views of Downtown Dubai and across The Opera District. _

*More information:* https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/downtown-dubai/blvd-heights.aspx

*Render:*











*Location in Downtown Dubai:*


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

fitting in with the address towers style :cheers: Dubai is getting a lot of classy towers, which will surely help tone down the effect of some of the more flashy towers :cheers:


----------



## DubaiM (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks DubaiDunk!

Activity is in full swing :cheers:


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-01-15 by Technicalvision










2017-01-19 by Technicalvision


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-07-30 by Philip Marlowe 










2017-08-25 by Philip Marlowe


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-10-10 by Philip Marlowe


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-11-18 by me (Zwamborn)










200 m










150 m


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-01-20 by DocDubai


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-03-05 by Gabriel900


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-07-06 by Gabriel900


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Update



gevorika78 said:


>


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*26/01/19*




























Posted by Ahmedn97 in the local thread


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

12/02/19










Posted by DubaiDunk


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-02-17 by DubaiDunk


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by myself:


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-01-20 by loandxb


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020 july from propsearch


----------

